# The "Badgers"



## dcozzi (Nov 1, 2014)

I was asked, "What's next?" in another thread recently.
I give you, "The Badgers".

Monitor Audio Silver series drivers in a WINISD modeled enclosure. 
First order crossover on the woof and second order on the tweet @ 3500Hz.
Slot port tuned to 43Hz. F3 = 40Hz. It plays super low for a 5" diameter driver. On car audio bass discs the fur around the port goes nuts and it plays all the notes with authority (nothing in 20Hz range, of course).
2 internal braces.

Covered in real imitation badger fur.
Side view.

Rear view with satin nickel binding posts.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, I have to give mad props to anyone who can create a furry speaker . that's just crazy funny


----------



## dcozzi (Nov 1, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> ok, I have to give mad props to anyone who can create a furry speaker . that's just crazy funny


Thanks. I just did not have it in me to do another laminate job or skim coat and paint. 
This just came to me as I looked at the aluminum cones. At first, it was going to be chinchilla (ie. Super Troopers) but, badger won out.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Imitation is the best form of flattery, so I'm copying your furry baffle for some speakers for my daughter and I'm pretty sure she will love me for ever.


----------

